# Just got my letter...What can I expect on the test?



## Travis0302 (Mar 24, 2015)

When I was prep airing for my test that was in October last year. I just bought an algebra work book that was 25 chapters. Did 3 chapters a week and passed the test. They don't tell you your score but I got an interview. I just finished the njatc tec math course and it was super easy after all the prep I did for the aptitude test. Before that I didn't take any math since 2002 so I had forgotten pemdas and all that stuff. I say over study. Find questions similar to what you see on the short example they gave you.

My biggest advice is wear a watch because I didn't get to put a guess on 3 of the questions because I ran out of time


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

This sample test is a pretty good representation of what was on my real test.

I did some online algebra review courses from kahnacademy.org which were helpful.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

The Tank said:


> I downloaded the IBEW study guide from another thread, but someone said that they studied that, and that none of that was on the test. So, those that have taken the test, what should I prepare for?





Travis0302 said:


> When I was prep airing for my test that was in October last year. I just bought an algebra work book that was 25 chapters. Did 3 chapters a week and passed the test. They don't tell you your score but I got an interview. I just finished the njatc tec math course and it was super easy after all the prep I did for the aptitude test. Before that I didn't take any math since 2002 so I had forgotten pemdas and all that stuff. I say over study. Find questions similar to what you see on the short example they gave you.
> 
> My biggest advice is wear a watch because I didn't get to put a guess on 3 of the questions because I ran out of time





cowboyally said:


> This sample test is a pretty good representation of what was on my real test.
> 
> I did some online algebra review courses from kahnacademy.org which were helpful.


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I use algebra on the job every day!!!!! What a total BS requirement.


----------



## WireWolf (Apr 27, 2015)

Algebra 1 for dummies worked good for me.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Study this:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I sat for the entrance exam three weeks ago and it was basically Algebra I and reading comprehension. I finished most of the Algebra in the allotted time but not as much as I had wanted to and all of the reading with about eight to ten minutes to spare. Part of the problem (at least for me) was doing the math using a pencil since I tend to press down hard when I write. Also using the scantron sheet was a pain in the ass because if I skipped a question I had to make sure everything was still lining up correctly.


----------

